# China Glaze Crackle Collection



## dxgirly (Feb 16, 2011)

I was sure there would have been a thread on this already, but I can't seem to find one?





  	Temptalia just posted up the collection: http://www.temptalia.com/china-glaze-crackle-collection-for-spring-2011

  	What does everyone think?

  	I actually missed out on the OPI crackle polish, but now I'm kind of glad I did! I love all the colors. The promo pic with the blue over black looks amazing. I can't wait to try out all kinds of combos. I just ordered all 6.


----------



## brighthair (Feb 16, 2011)

*blush*

  	I ordered the set, and a Seche Vite top coat (first time to try)

  	I have the Barry M crackle and love it


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 18, 2011)

snap! i love all of these and i shall be buying the set too! i already have my seche vite though! best top cpat ever! i love that china glaze havent just gone with black like everybody else! they rock!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the links, Nikki  I've order the white and the grey (Lightning Bolt and Cracked Concrete), but I had already ordered the OPI Black Shatter, so I'm just waiting for it to arrive now!  I also ordered Sea Spray from the Anchors Away collection to pair with these - I think it'll be gorgeous!!!  I would have loved the other colours as well, but I had to make a choice!


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 18, 2011)

The colours are gorgeous, aren't they? Definitely tempted to get a few (or all lol!) but I've heard that they don't crackle as well as OPI's black shatter?
  	I don't think it would put me off though haha!


----------



## Face2Mac (Feb 18, 2011)

If I could find themt I would order but they are all sold out on my usual haunts. Bummer


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 18, 2011)

I was going to link you to head2toebeauty where I ordered mine from the day I posted this.... but it seems they are sold out now! Sorry


----------



## Face2Mac (Feb 18, 2011)

dxgirly said:


> I was going to link you to head2toebeauty where I ordered mine from the day I posted this.... but it seems they are sold out now! Sorry


 
	Yeah, I went to transdesign, Victoria beauty supply, head2toebeauty and 8ty8beauty. I wasn't on the nailboards, so I missed the word that they were up and selling, oh well. But I do have the old Covergirl Crackles in a royal blue and green thing, so I am not completely without.


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 18, 2011)

i got the barry m shatter glaze, it works quite well


----------



## imabigbully (Feb 18, 2011)

i go black shatter the other day and i really like it.

  	then i heard about ChG and i ran out to Sally's and bought all the colors except black mesh and the pink one!


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 21, 2011)

i want the green one so bad! hope this comes to the uk soon!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 21, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> i want the green one so bad! hope this comes to the uk soon!



 	yeah me too! the more i see of these the more i love them! i hope they come out in the uk next month!


----------



## TousledElegance (Feb 23, 2011)

I just tried this last night and I am in love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	(I want to buy them ALL, which is rare since I usually get my nails done at the salon instead of doing them myself at home.) My tech mentioned that they didn't buy OPI Shatter since it only comes in black.

  	*Tips: Apply 2 coats of your base color, but make sure it is completely dry before applying Crackle. For the best results, don't try to be precise or cover the entire nail. Swipe it on quick, because it will start crackling immediately. One coat is all it takes; anything more will detract from the crackling effect. Let it dry completely, then put on a clear top coat.

  	This is the Black Mesh over Color Club's Get Your Lem-on:


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2011)

^ awesome! thanks for the tips and picture! it looks great!


----------



## retrofox (Feb 23, 2011)

I just got mine yesterday and I loveeeeee them! I ordered them off of Amazon.com from a lady who sells all 6 for $25! After tax and shipping, it cost me $32.09 (If i bought them at Ulta, it would have cost me around $50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Anyways, haven't tried them as of yet, but the colors are beautiful and if I'm not mistaken, the aqua one looks like For Audrey (<3) but crackle form! I think I'm gonna try that one first!


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 23, 2011)

Mine are set to arrive tomorrow!! I paid $31.51 for all 6, so I'm super excited. I can't wait to try them! I think I'm going to use Crushed Candy first over a black nail polish, like in the promo picture. yay!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm late to the party and had no clue that China Glaze came out with a Crackle as well.  I'll have to hit up my Sally's tonight and see if they have them.  It's awesome to have colors other than black, too


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 23, 2011)

I would love the blue one and the grey, I never got the OPI shatter but a nail supply place near me sells another brand in black that does the same thing. I have that one and I love it.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 23, 2011)

Yayyy, I got mine in the mail today, faster than I thought!  I got the white, the grey and the blue - which I thought I had decided to skip and was sad about!!!  They are super pretty - I haven't tried them yet, though. I need to get my nails removed and a manicure done first, and that won't happen until I get better!  My Black Shatter from OPI also came in the mail the other day, so now I've got a bunch to play with!!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2011)

enjoy your polishes guys! i cant wait to get my hands on them!


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 24, 2011)

Mine came in the mail today! I'm painting my nails right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







  	*edit* Here's how my first shot came out!


----------



## MsJellie (Feb 24, 2011)

I managed to find a Sally's in my area that had them available.  I bought all of the polishes in the set.  It's late and I'm tired but, here's one photo:






  	I'll have the other pics posted in my blog tomorrow.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Feb 28, 2011)

very fun!  I saw they are sold out in the Katy Perry/OPI version around here.  Just for your amusement: my mother-in-law saw them and commented on how the crackle furniture finish use to be all the rage and how it works by having different dry times. lol. re-purposing old technologies - ingenious!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 28, 2011)

i want the pink, purple and gray one!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Feb 28, 2011)

I ordered all of them from Amazon- 28 bucks shipped, Best deal, evar!

  	I have a gel overlay (think solar nails with out the tip) on top of my short natural nails.

  	The first is CG Pink Voltage ( I should have done three coats to get the neon effect I wanted) with Black Mesh. I topped with Seche Vite and while tacky fluffed on with a fluffy es brish MAC Teal Refelcts and Very Pink Reflects. Then one more Seche Vite.

  	My next looks is Cosmetics Arts polish in Neon Green, with the Fault Line over it. Topped with MAC Crystalized Lime glitter and Seche Vite.

















  	I find that the MAC reflects are nice on top of these, they are fine enough. I did try polish with glitter, but it just wasnt fine enough. Also, I have the OPI, it is noticbly thinner and easier to use. But The CG is colorful! So shake it up and use THIN coats, YAY.
  	Thanks for looking,


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 28, 2011)

I only have the pink so far and I have yet to do my nails this week. l plan on putting the pink on top of a light grey base. If I can get my camera to work I'll post pics.


----------



## MsJellie (Mar 2, 2011)

Here is the Black Mesh polish.  I have pics of the other colors in my blog: Blog Link


----------



## pinkita (Mar 2, 2011)

it´s awesome!

  	thanks for the swatches!!!


----------



## sunshine rose (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh all the swatches look great! Really want to get some soon!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 4, 2011)

Here's Sea Spray from the Anchor's Away collection, then the same colour with a coat of Cracked Concrete on top! 









  	Yes, I've been in the same spot all day. I got bored and crackled my polish. LOL!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Mar 4, 2011)

todays is CG Tronica collection in Hologram under CG Crackle in Broken Hearted. 2 coats Seche Vite on top.


----------



## hamiltonchicky (Mar 9, 2011)

Am going to the US on March 14 and figured my odds would be better to snag these at Sally's there rather than in Canada.  I called the Sally I normally visit when travelling over there, and they told me that they had them in two weeks ago and they sold out the first day  
  	I knew they were coming out in March but didn't think they would've been in any earlier than that...
  	I then started calling around to other Sally's in my area and the US, but all sold out.
  	I decided to try the Beauty Supply Outlets here.  The first one I called, they had put in an order, which had just arrived today, but minus the crackle polishes and told me to call back next week.
  	The second BSO I called today received a shipment in yesterday and had all the colours left!  YAY!  So, needless to say, with being at work today, I've sent my lovely friend out to go grab them today.  So excited to get my hands on these.  I would've figured my odds to grab them would have been better in the US (as I've always had luck grabbing HTF items there as opposed to Canada), but I guess this time around, it doesn't hurt to try close to home 
  	My daughter is going to be so excited


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 9, 2011)

I ordered the set and supposedly they're out for delivery today. Amazon had the best prices on all six colors, but there were a few deals on ebay on them. I'm excited to play with these since i stopped playing guitar for a bit and have nails again, hee!


----------



## FourC's (Mar 27, 2011)

My closest sally's said they'll have a replenish order come April but given their track record I don't quite believe them.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Mar 27, 2011)

today's crackle nail is Sally Hansen Wet Cement with Broken Hearted crackle on the tips only. Seche Vite on the tops.


----------



## FourC's (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice mani!


----------

